# 71 celica



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

anybody ever cast one?my fair lady had one that she said was her favorite car,and thought maybe i could build one up for her for fun.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I had a friend in high school that had a 72. I think it was a GT.
Really cool interior for the day. He lost part of the front end going over a RR.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah ....the GT was a fine little car.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*No but, I have a picture for you...*



slotnewbie69 said:


> anybody ever cast one?my fair lady had one that she said was her favorite car,and thought maybe i could build one up for her for fun.


Nope I don't know but, that is a great idea to do for your TM.










I think this is a 75?

Bob...beter yet buy her a 1/1 scale 71 Celica...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

if i can find a die cast maybe someone would work a trade with me for a casting of the diecast?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Me Too....*



NTxSlotCars said:


> I had a friend in high school that had a 72. I think it was a GT. Really cool interior for the day.


My buddy bought his used... drove it every day... aside from gas and oil... put nothing into it... it had a higher book value when he sold it than when he bought it. Brakes worked pretty good too.


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Nope I don't know but, that is a great idea to do for your TM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


75-76 hatchbacks were my favs,had 2.last one went over 300,000 on the 20r


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i think they blew the motor and it got sold off to be a track car.hit to pass or something,as she used to have a race team years ago.i got a couple idears from the diecast guys,but they seem hard to find.seems like i stirred up some fond memories with this thread though,so that's cool.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

130-0802-09-2+toyota-celica+side-viewhere's what i am after i think


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi, I usually hang out in diecast boards, this thread caught my eye. I've seen resin models of this car, I don't recall seeing a diecast. I could be wrong, it will have been made in the 80's possibly by Solido from France in ralley form. The Brits loved this car too! In a couple hours when the Asian market folks get up, you might get more info from their manufactures, Good Luck!

Craig


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

here's what i am after i think go to 1971 celicawww.superstreetonline.com130_0802_09_2+toyota_celica+side_view


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

From the side shot, kind of reminds me of a 69/70 Mustang fastback. Little work on the front and rear end areas and voila! That's a bad looking Toyota. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

I used to have a diecast, it sticks out in memory because a guy down the block had a brown early celica. It was double unusual, first being an asian sports car in the midwest. Second, being that it hadn't rusted to death by 1981.

The picture in my head has a corgi/matchbox style of wheel and definitely wasn't a hot wheels.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

yeah i have this posted over on the diecast board aswell,funny you should say brown,that was the color of my gal's too!


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Almost looks like what ford shouldve done with the Mustang II


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Playart did a Celica.*

I have seen a couple of early Celica diecasts, but the only one I have found a picture for so far is Playart. This guy has a Playart page:

http://www.angelfire.com/oh3/crazycars/playart.html

This is the Celica notchback from that page:

http://www.angelfire.com/oh3/crazycars/images/pcorolla.jpg

I am thinking Zee or Zylmex also did one, but I have not found pics yet...

--rick

edit: eureka. check this page:

http://www.breithaupts.com/totc247.htm


----------



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

hi slotnewbie, i could possibly cast that bad boy for you, theres a toyota celica here on u.k ebay at the moment (type in 1/64 1972 toyota celica on ebay.co.uk) looks like a cheap china car but plenty good enough to do, i normally charge for custom work but if its cool with you you can put that charge straight into the win43 fund (would be much cheaper than my nominal fee) have a look at it and see what you think, pm me if you want, personally i think my buddy had the best idea with his 70's celica, drop in a small block ford and bolt on a set of bf goodrich street radials, went 10.40's with a toyota 5 speed!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

wow.i will see what i can do!i awaiting pay right now,so a pm will be sent when i can arrange that nice gesture for win 43 jerry,too i might add!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

I know Tomica made a couple of diecast Celica's back in the 80's and early 90's....at least one street and one race version......Tomy even made a sweet little slot car body in GT trim that fits a vintage G-plus chassis.....but it's hard to find.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks for the tip.she had the non fastback version.


----------

